# Eclipse-Projekt aus SVN so auschecken, daß Junit funktioniert



## lava (24. Sep 2009)

Hallo, ein Kollege von mir hat ein Projekt erstellt und dieses im SVN Repository eingestellt. Ich habe es nun ausgecheckt und wollte "Run as Junit Test" anwählen, wie ich es bei ihm gesehen habe. Wenn ich nun aber auf "Run as.." gehe, kommt nur "Open Run Dialog" und ich weiß nicht weiter. Da es sich um Eclipse 3.3.0 handelt, sollte Junit ja wohl prinzipiell zur Verfügung stehen, ohne extra installiert werden zu müssen. Definitiv hat der Kollege das Projekt so angelegt, daß damit Junit-Tests gemacht werden können -> ich nehme an, ich muß in meiner lokalen Entwicklungsumgebung nun noch etwas einstellen, aber was? Beim Google-Suchen habe ich zwar gefunden, wie man ein neues Projekt anlegt, aber nicht, wie man ein bestehendes Projekt passend auscheckt bzw. nach dem Auschecken anpassen muss. Bin dankbar für Hilfe! Lava


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2009)

Projekte sind nicht als JUnit Test ausführbar, Unit Tests und TestSuites sind als JUnit Test ausführbar. Also: wähl deinen Test aus und versuch es nochmal.


----------



## lava (24. Sep 2009)

Also, ob das ein "Projekt" oder was anderes ist, was ich da ausgecheckt habe, kann ich nicht sagen - woran sehe ich das? Jedenfalls gibt es in einem Unterordner "job" die Dateien 01JobTest.java, 02JobTest.java und 03JobTest.java, und ich hatte erwartet, daß ich auf "Run as..." gehen könnte und dann "Junit Test" auswählen könnte -> dummerweise kommt bei "Run as.." nur "Open Run dialog" : Was muß ich an dieser Stelle tun? (Da es bei ihm funktioniert hat und die Dateien, was auch immer sie sind, zwischenzeitlich nicht verändert wurden, muß man ja irgendwas geben, daß ich tun kann/muß, damit es auch bei mir geht....)


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2009)

Ach so, du hast schon die entsprechenden Test Dateien ausgewählt und nicht das ganze Projekt?
Diese Dateien haben als Icon ein Blatt mit einem 'J'. Ist das J ausgefüllt, oder 'hohl'? Wenn letzteres der Fall ist, liegen sie nicht in einem Source Folder und werden daher nicht kompiliert. Das würde darauf hindeuten das dein Kollege die .project nicht mit ins SVN eingecheckt hat. Ist es ein Maven Projekt? Bei Maven Projekten braucht man diese Eclipse metadaten nicht unbedingt, aber dann musst du etwas anders auschecken wenn es out of the box funktionieren soll.


----------



## lava (24. Sep 2009)

Ja, ist innen hohl. Und ob es Maven ist oder nicht, weiß ich leider nicht (könnte aber gut sein, immerhin hab ich das Wort "Maven" irgendwann schonmal aus seinem Mund, wenn auch in anderem Zusammenhang, gehört...) .... Kenne mich mit Eclipse an sich schon nicht, geschweige denn mit den ganzen Zusätzen - kann zwar die Sprache Java, aber hab mit IDE's bisher nur gearbeitet, wenn jemand anderes vorher alles fertig eingestellt hatte


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2009)

Du musst das erste Verzeichnis das noch *kein* Package ist als Source Folder definieren (tolle Beschreibung, ich weiß :noe. Rechtsklick darauf -> Build Path -> Use as Source Folder.
Typischerweise ist das einfach 'src', wenn es ein Maven Projekt ist (liegt dort eine .pom, oder pom.xml?) dann in der Regel src/main/java bzgw. src/test/java


----------



## Wildcard (24. Sep 2009)

Nachtrag, wenn wirklich die .project fehlt, dann hat das Projekt wahrscheinlich auch gar keine Java Nature. In diesem Fall müsstest du vorher noch die .project öffnen und folgende Änderung vornehmen:
[XML]<buildSpec>
		<buildCommand>
			<name>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javabuilder</name>
			<arguments>
			</arguments>
		</buildCommand>
	</buildSpec>
	<natures>
		<nature>org.eclipse.jdt.core.javanature</nature>
	</natures>
</buildSpec>[/XML]

Ja, ich weiß, nicht gerade lustig, aber eigentlich sollte entweder die .project eingecheckt werden, oder das Ding eben ein Maven Projekt sein, sonst wird es nunmal hässlich die Sache einzurichten.


----------

